# Lakers (50-24) vs Blazers (38-36) - Wed 4/2



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*VBookie*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not losing this ****ing game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think even the fact that we could have Pau _available_ to play will give us a little extra boost.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No Roy will help...a lot, hopefully enough


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA MUST WIN!!

We really need to win out from now to the end of the season. Especially after coughing up all those games to the sub par teams we faced.

GO LA Kick some of my hometown Blazers backsides.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Spurs and Hornets won, the Suns and Rockets lost. This is a must win. The guys have had 3 days to rest, Gasol should be coming back, the bleeding was stopped, we got the 50. No reason not to come strong in this one. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is gonna be a long night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On SportsCenter, they did say that Gasol is expected to play. That's great news.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

its gonna be a good game tonite. the blazers are always up to play the Lakers, they always seem to want to play us well


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ive become all buddy buddy with the POR fans on these boards, that being said....

**** Portland and their hippie lettuce smoking, patchouli wearing, kayak riding, animal loving, self-righteous selves!!!

Beat them into submission!!!

(end of the year, I dont **** around anymore)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

couldn't find the option to bet for the lakers for today's vbookie.. anyone know where it is? if the spreads not more than 5 or 6, i'll take the lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The lakers are 13 point favorites.

Merry Christmas


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you got a link?

dont know how they're favorites with pau returning for his first agme in the last 10, plus the blazers have played us well all year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> you got a link?
> 
> dont know how they're favorites with pau returning for his first agme in the last 10, plus the blazers have played us well all year.


http://www.vegasinsider.com/nba/odds/las-vegas/

I didn't make the odds, so don't ask me.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> On SportsCenter, they did say that Gasol is expected to play. That's great news.


Hopefully this is true.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like Gasol is going to start.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3325176

We wont have Roy... cant you guys play it safe and let Gasol rest that ankle one more game?!?!? :wink: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> Sounds like Gasol is going to start.
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3325176
> 
> We wont have Roy... cant you guys play it safe and let Gasol rest that ankle one more game?!?!? :wink: :biggrin: :cheers:


Only if you promise to lose


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Sounds like Gasol is going to start.
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3325176
> 
> We wont have Roy... cant you guys play it safe and let Gasol rest that ankle one more game?!?!? :wink: :biggrin: :cheers:


We need this win more then you guys. Besides wouldn't you rather lose the majority of your games now for a better chance at a higher draft pick?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel57; said:


> On SportsCenter, they did say that Gasol is expected to play. That's great news.


Orale! Lakers Vamanos!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Eternal said:


> Besides wouldn't you rather lose the majority of your games now for a better chance at a higher draft pick?


Tanking is never an option. Besides we don't really need ANOTHER young guy...we're already the third youngest team in NBA history... I'm excited to see how the Blazers play after that EMBARRASSING loss to the Bobcats on Saturday. Hopefully they come out with some fire to make this a competitive game because if we play like we did against the Bobcats without B-Roy we're gonna be blown out.

The Blazers have to learn how to beat teams without their star so lets hope this is a good learning environment 

Good luck L*kers!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've already given up three 3-pointers. We'll just never learn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a terrible ****ing start to this game. Very disappointing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, am I seeing this correctly? 18-10? This is terrible...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

fisher has become an extreme defensive liability out there and it is causing problems for the other players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every single player has become a defensive liability.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

These threes are getting extremely frustrating...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it sad that I'm more confident in the Lakers on the road now than I am when they're at home?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Every single player has become a defensive liability.


The players began to believe that they are a liability and are starting to over-help before a play begins. It did get alot better though when fisher was taken out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great, I can't watch it anywhere until the 2nd half . 

Please guys, keep me posted on what's happening out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no reason we shouldn't be blowing this team out right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Great, I can't watch it anywhere until the 2nd half .
> 
> Please guys, keep me posted on what's happening out there.


We've given up six 3-pointers, but we're only down 41-40 with 5:50 left in the first half. Timeout right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks! How does Gasol look?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol looks fine - our defense does not. We just gave up the 8th three of the game. Absolutely atrocious defense.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers are playing like ****...and only down 1....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Atrocious officiating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somehow, we are tied at 50 and shooting 50% from the field. No idea how that happened because we're playing like ****.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It feels such a long time since we've had a great game and were in control from the start... This team needs to get healthy before we can expect something out of them.

I'm not too disappointed knowing how many different line ups we've had and how guys just go in and out of the rotation. You've got to look at things from this perspective. If we had the same starters for at least 20 games (the most by one line up is 13 currently), I'm certain our record and play would be much much better...

I hope I have a live feed for the 2nd half, or I'll just go to sleep. Watching boxscores at 6 AM is not something I'm too fond of.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Gasol looks fine - our defense does not. We just gave up the 8th three of the game. Absolutely atrocious defense.



The lakers are doubling Lamarcus Aldrige cause he absolutely killed us last two games. Our rotations are pretty slow, and the they're sizziling from the outside. Even though it's not working right now, I like the strategy. No Roy, take Lamarcus out of the game, and make the others beat you.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, it's kinda sad, but i fear the kings and blazers... we might slip to a 6-8 seed if we keep playing like this.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Gasol looks fine - our defense does not. We just gave up the 8th three of the game. Absolutely atrocious defense.


Yeah. Gasol looks mobile and normal.

Our defense is bad. I know this team isn't very good defensively in general, but lately they seem to be very unmotivated and playing defense at a level far below what they are capable of. You would think battling for home court, with the season ending soon would be motivation enough to get out there and pull the lead out.

But that appears not to be the case.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Yes, I'm also surprised with what you've mentioned in the last sentence. Are they that banged up?

p.s.: GOT FEED!!! I'm staying.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's funny, cuz blazers have scored 50 points in the first half and you're saying our defense sucks (it has been pretty bad lately though).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers open up their scoring in the 2nd half with...........................you guessed it! A 3-pointer!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radmanovic is lazy as hell on defense... they shouldn't have made that 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's so ****ing awesome sometimes.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I love Kobe Bryant in the most non homosexual kind of way imaginable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe Kobe can finally get a triple double? He needs two more boards and 5 more assists...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

our defense is looking a lot better now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Sometimes is a huge understatement, imo. 

afobisme, don't jinx it man!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

wow kobe, that was comical, why is outlaw guarding kobe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

errrr


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Radman, work that mismatch!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Radmanovic is lazy as hell on defense... they shouldn't have made that 3.


I wouldn't say lazy, just stupid. Not like thats any better or anything. :rofl2:


And whenever his defense looks bad, just think it could be Walton out there.. :dead:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I've missed Pau.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lamar jumper-happy...

@CDR: yeah, you make a good point . I'll try to look at it from that perspective.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

our defense is looking a lot better. not great defense, but i would say "good."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Travis Outlaw with a SICK dunk.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what a dunk by Outlaw!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're trying on defense, but there's not enough communication.. sometimes 2 guys try to close out.

kobe's playing really hard on d right now though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, this quarter was more like it. 13 points allowed.

Now let's keep this up in the 4th and put this pesky team away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely a much better quarter on defense, but we still gave up a lot of open looks; the Blazers just happened to miss them. 

Kobe needs 4 assists for a triple-double, though I doubt he gets them. We need to walk away with a victory tonight. Can't let our guard down here in the 4th. Let's blow it open.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bryant with a rebound assist haha.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I throw up a little in my mouth every time Walton takes a jumper.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There we go! 18-point lead. About time we get a blowout victory. Don't let up...stretch it to 30.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The guys struggling... come on, don't let this lead go below double digits!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

@#$%!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Get Kobe back in there for crying out loud.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

sheesh kobe goes out for 2 min and 18 point lead to 10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ladies and gentleman, Kobe Bryant!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, that's great!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe that there's someone open all the time...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My god..do the refs really want to keep this one close or what?

Not even god could help the blazers haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why can't we maintain big leads?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And Fish with the dagger.

Bad first half, great second half (minus those 2 minutes without Kobe) = 51 wins for the season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see Gasol back, and Kobe playing very well again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Up next: Dallas Mavericks

BIG GAME!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Mavs rolled over the Warriors tonight... I'm guessing they know what's at stake. 

I'm really pleased with the 2nd half performance. We've finally managed to keep a team under 100 points. It's beyond me why the players don't try that hard on defense for the entire game. I don't get it, really.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big win! Revenge for the loss at Portland!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Kobe played his best game in a long time. Great effort on D. guess he thought it was worth it tonight. 

I really liked how we took Aldrige out of the game. he only got a few open looks, and he had no rythm in the 4th. 

Pau looked pretty good. pulled the string on his jumper a couple times, but it's all good. He's still pretty bad on D, though. We still need Andrew to even think about contending.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very good defense in the 2nd half. Giving up too many open jumpers but we clamped them down near the rim.

Gasol just being on the floor opens the game up for everyone else. And Farmar started driving hard finally. 

Maybe we're gonna gain some momentum for the playoffs.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

2 more wins or one more Warriors loss clinches a playoff berth for the Lakeshow


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> The Mavs rolled over the Warriors tonight... I'm guessing they know what's at stake.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the 2nd half performance. We've finally managed to keep a team under 100 points. It's beyond me why the players don't try that hard on defense for the entire game. I don't get it, really.


probably because you have to play 82 games a season + the playoffs + we've been on a short rotation for quite a while now (probably since we've had drew and ariza in the lineup)


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sweet revenge, muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's only revenge if we beat them in their own building..

besides, we're supposed to be beating them anyways.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least we picked up the defense in the second half. 

Good to see Pau back. Just being back we looked ten times better. Hopefully we can carry momentum into the game vs Dallas and help knock em out of the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Up next: Dallas Mavericks
> 
> BIG GAME!


Agreed it's a huge game, that we need to win, if we want any chance on getting the #1 seed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

every game is a huge game if we want to win the #1 seed. the hornets have 2 games on us (in the loss column). even if we win every game, we still might not even get the seed.

like pop said, #1 seeding isn't very important. if the hornets get the 1st seed, i'd like to see us slip to the 4th seed... i mean, if the spurs are going to be #2, i sure as hell don't want to see them in the 2nd round. by then, we won't even be at full strength yet.

the nba's going to get really interesting in the next two weeks. 

spurs play utah twice, suns, and lakers. 

hornets play the warriors, jazz, lakers, and mavs.

lakers play mavs, hornets, spurs.

jazz play hornets, spurs x2, mavs, nuggets, rockets.

suns play mavs, spurs, rockets, warriors.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's going to be awfully tough for us to get the 4th seed. Considering we're up two on the Jazz in loss column, and they have a rough schedule. The Hornets probably have the easiest schedule down the stretch. 

They play us... which we're still not back up to the speed of things, and will be trying to work in Gasol/Bynum. The Jazz shouldn't be that hard for them, considering Jazz will be on the road, and their a terrible road team. The Warriors are on the road as well against the Hornets.

So it looks like our chances of grabbing the #1 seed are very very slim. We'd need to win out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow it looks like Kobe had one of this best games of the year by the box score. Of course the one time I fall asleep early from being up all night the previous day Kobe shoots lights out.

Anyway this win really butters my bread. Hopefully this is the start of a long win streak. And Gasol was back!!!!! Holler at your boy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> It's going to be awfully tough for us to get the 4th seed. Considering we're up two on the Jazz in loss column, and they have a rough schedule. The Hornets probably have the easiest schedule down the stretch.
> 
> They play us... which we're still not back up to the speed of things, and will be trying to work in Gasol/Bynum. The Jazz shouldn't be that hard for them, considering Jazz will be on the road, and their a terrible road team. The Warriors are on the road as well against the Hornets.
> 
> So it looks like our chances of grabbing the #1 seed are very very slim. We'd need to win out.


the 4th seed is essentially the same thing as the 5th seed. our chances of gaining the #1 seed is pretty decent i think. especially if we beat them when we face up... we'd have to win the rest of our games and the hornets would have to lose one game besides the one they are playing us. we'd have the tie breaker if we win the rest of our games. 

plus they have to play against teams that are going to go at them full throttle (fighting just to make the playoffs) in the nuggets and mavs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Except the fact that with 4 you have home court for at least the first round and play the closest "equal" team in the playoffs on your floor compared to theirs is a pretty big deal.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> the 4th seed is essentially the same thing as the 5th seed. our chances of gaining the #1 seed is pretty decent i think. especially if we beat them when we face up... we'd have to win the rest of our games and the hornets would have to lose one game besides the one they are playing us. we'd have the tie breaker if we win the rest of our games.
> 
> plus they have to play against teams that are going to go at them full throttle (fighting just to make the playoffs) in the nuggets and mavs.


I think you mean the Warriors... not Nuggets. 

Like Cris said there is a pretty big difference from #4 and #5.

In case you didn't notice though we have a tougher schedule then them, and it's not likely we win out. We have to play Dallas which they will be playing full throttle just like you said against the Hornets, we have to play the Spurs... who are playing well again, of course the Hornets, and we have to play at Portland, which we never win there...


----------

